# me and the dog found some trains! Lancaster Chester Railroad



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

Down in Lancaster, SC for college the local shortline around here is the Lancaster Chester Railroad. I found a old car that I guess run when the mills were still around here, there is grass growing on the inside so I can only assume it hasn't been used in years. Not much but I thought I'd share, I'm going to explore more and see what all I can find.

On a side note, hate it would love to try to get a job with the railroad here but can't seem to ever get in touch with anyone or know anyone who works there.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I just thought I would post it for ya.











There is a realy cool history behind this railraod. 
http://www.landcrailroad.com/


----------



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah I've checked it out, its a real shame when the mills closed half there traffic was cut but they still do a nice bit of business, weekdays only. They have a museum but I have been up there and they haven't been open during the scheduled time and as I said like with the job, it seems hard to get a hold of anyone.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You better watch out as to what kind of "grass" is growing in it.
If it is the wrong kind, you can get shot while taking pictures. 

FT Lauderdale?

Hauled sand?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That is quit a rust bucket. Picture is great for weathering idea.


----------



## maddmax (Apr 22, 2013)

Where in NH did you find this?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

maddmax said:


> Where in NH did you find this?



Read the first 4 words he typed.


----------



## maddmax (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow I am slow today

Sent from the woods of New England


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Where are the pics of the the dog?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

How about a (former) Lancaster & Chester steamer?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

marti427 said:


> me and the dog found some trains!





Southern said:


> Where are the pics of the the dog?


What he said -


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

marti427, Here is your avatar, If you want.


----------



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

You asked and you shall recieve 


















I find railroad spikes, she finds bones









At least someone enjoys going to train museums with me :laugh:


----------

